# Retail sales at Transworld?



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure they will. Buy it early and pick it up at the end of the show. It's one less thing they have to haul back with them. Should be able to get a good deal on some of the larger items.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

As a rule, they are not allowed to actually sell merchandise, just establish relationships & possibly take orders. However, as an unwritten rule, they will have demonstration products onsite with them that they are usually more than willing to sell (or even give away) at the end of the last day of the show. I've known certain union workers to show up with rented u-haul trucks the last day of a major tradeshow, just for the stuff the exhibitors don't want to pack up & ship back.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

We (MinionsWeb - Too much money to haul inventory for sale) will not, but yes, in Haunt Show you can buy items.
Haunt Show booths are required to provide reciepts for you to cash n carry.

Halloween Show...does not permit cash n carry.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Gorey said:


> We (MinionsWeb - Too much money to haul inventory for sale) will not, but yes, in Haunt Show you can buy items.
> Haunt Show booths are required to provide reciepts for you to cash n carry.
> 
> Halloween Show...does not permit cash n carry.


Thanks for the clarification. I was assuming that the same rules that apply to the shows I have been to (ComDex, CES, etc) apply to all our tradeshows.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Can the general public get into the event?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Corey you have forgotten that many halloween show vendors have Cash and Carry Items, RE:BodYBagEntertainment, screamlinestudios, midnightsyndicate, virgil,dentaldistortions, CLS contacts,


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

JonnF3 said:


> Can the general public get into the event?


Not usually, unless you can provide sufficient credentials to convince show management that you deserve to go. Or, get invited by an exhibitor.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

SkullTroniX will have some ready to go stuff, I believe there are a quantity of Skulls on offer and there is definitely a quantity of Exorcist units available, some things may even be going free for a few lucky people.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'll just take lots of cash and a positive attitude!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Not me, I like the free stuff!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Man I so wish I could go to this !!! To far, wrong time of year !! But if I could, I would !


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Need invitation*

I already have my plane ticket, room, and rental car but I am in desperate need of an invitation. Any suggestions?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

JonnF3 said:


> I already have my plane ticket, room, and rental car but I am in desperate need of an invitation. Any suggestions?


There are several exhibitors that frequent this forum that will send you an evite. Seek and ye shall find...


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

John, email all the vendors on this site for an invite. If you have 200 bucks in receipts from last year, just go to the site and get a ticket. Thats what I did....have badge in hand. It proudly says Home Haunter. 
I also have purchase 2 major props already for great deals....(Have to finish closing the second). Plan on buying some skulltronix stuff and some other props.

http://www.hcpshow.com/default.aspx


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

JonnF3 said:


> I already have my plane ticket, room, and rental car but I am in desperate need of an invitation. Any suggestions?


I know bodybagging is giving them out. Send him a pm if Tonguesandwich can't get you in.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys. I totaly missed the fact that you only have to provide receipts for $200. Much to my wifes dismay, I have spent five times that already. I'M IN!!!!
Thanks to everyone who posted and a special thanks to GoreyCorey @ Minions Web!! See you at the show.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish I could go. Didn't get the chance to get time off. Hope it's a success so they will come back next year. 

Someone has to bring back a report on all the goodies the Pumpkin King is bringing us this year.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

dionicia said:


> I wish I could go. Didn't get the chance to get time off. Hope it's a success so they will come back next year.
> 
> Someone has to bring back a report on all the goodies the Pumpkin King is bringing us this year.


Actually I am playing roving reporter for Shack Shack's http://www.homehauntnews.com. I am hoping to get some good pictures and such. I am certainly going over to the midnight sidicate booth to get an autograph from the guy from Twisted Sister.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't wait. Thanks for the heads up DT.


----------

